# King Ranch archery monster...



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Scores 196 3/8 with 18 points!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I wonder what The guy paid for that monster.

Oxx..


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow! Thanks for pics.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Awesome deer. Congrats.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If on the King Ranch that deer cost him around $20,000.00.

TH


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

Was that this year?


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

From the Texas Gulfcoast Deer Comp 
*Name:* Terry Hall
*Gross:* 196 3/8
*Outfitter:* 
*Ranch:* King Ranch, Inc.
*County:* Kenedy Co.
*Other:* 19 3/8 inches of droptines, 39 7/8 inches of mass, 18 points​


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> If on the King Ranch that deer cost him around $20,000.00.
> 
> TH


 i will take my chances else where.
still a nice deer but for 20,000+ they better offer me more then a deer.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I wonder how many little guys he's flipped off to the side with that club of a droptine? Wow.... big boy


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> I wonder what The guy paid for that monster.
> 
> Oxx..


Here we go again. Who cares how much he paid for it, if he can afford it more power to him. It's an exceptional bow kill. I'm tired of hearing comments like ''I wonder how much he paid for that" or "It was shot inside of a high fence".


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> I wonder how many little guys he's flipped off to the side with that club of a droptine? Wow.... big boy


Looks like he's flipping us off...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Seemorehinie said:


> Looks like he's flipping us off...


So that is what a buck ewe looks like?


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

Jfreeman said:


> Here we go again. Who cares how much he paid for it, if he can afford it more power to him. It's an exceptional bow kill. I'm tired of hearing comments like ''I wonder how much he paid for that" or "It was shot inside of a high fence".


Because theres no real skill involved to go pay for a deer and kill it. You think that guy spent months studying the ranch, scouting, finding possible points of movement, I seriously doubt it. To hand over 20k and have a guide drive you to a spot where he spots a Buck and to get down and wait is not what I like to call traditional hunting.

"Exceptional Bow Kill" ? Hardly. For 20K I'm sure I can find a guide who can allow me to kill a buck that big with a Pencil  Then I'd have an exceptional Pencil Kill .

I do admit, its a Nice Buck. Too bad he was just a product


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> If on the King Ranch that deer cost him around $20,000.00.
> 
> TH


Ooooooch, it is a nice buck and a wonderful trophy, but to me the 8pt I took from the national forest would be far more meaningful, besides I would never spend that kind of money to hunt.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

People, go home and cry on your couch instead of coming here to criticize hunts of deer you have no clue what even transpired. The negativity here must stop.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

Is it me or does that droptine look like a well endowed .... nevermind


----------



## 2x Drop Tine (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow what a monster..... Ive noticed hints of negitivety in some threads lately. I think we all need to kill something.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

well my post got deleted because i said i would not pay 20,000 for just a deer hunt
i dont see that that was a negative comment but if it was or if i offended someone then i am deeply sorry


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

I would like to know the story on that deer if someone knows it.


----------



## Porterhouse (Mar 10, 2005)

Beautiful buck.....regardless of what was paid for the privilege to hunt where that buck lived.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

You want it all back? You want to see how it will turn into a **** pile of posts arguing back and forth abdout what is the best way to hunt? here yall go.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

You know if there wasn't a damand for trophy hunting in Texas there wouldn't be the big ranches. I personally like to see pictures of the Monsters but know I will never be able to obtain one.

My wife would laugh if I asked her if I could spend 5K to hunt a deer


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

You know, for $20,000, you might just be able to pick up a new wife.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

in my opinion i would rather spend the 20,000 on a trip to alaska for dahl sheep or mountain goat or kodiak for grizzly. if he wants to spend the money on a texas white tail that has been geneticly engineered then thats fine with me, just not my taste of a hunt.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

rangerjohn said:


> in my opinion i would rather spend the 20,000 on a trip to alaska for dahl sheep or mountain goat or kodiak for grizzly. if he wants to spend the money on a texas white tail that has been geneticly engineered then thats fine with me, just not my taste of a hunt.


Who said he paid 20k...I'm lost at the direction of the thread....let's just compliment the deer or move on.


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

Seems To Me That If This Guy Goes To Work And Earns Enought Money To Go On A Hunt On The King Ranch Then He Deserves To Get What He Paid For. If He's Happy Then I'm Happy For Him. It May Not Be My Type Of Hunting But, I'm Happy For The Man.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

rangerjohn said:


> in my opinion i would rather spend the 20,000 on a trip to alaska for dahl sheep or mountain goat or kodiak for grizzly. if he wants to spend the money on a texas white tail that has been geneticly engineered then thats fine with me, just not my taste of a hunt.


I didn't think the King Ranch did that type of thing.... Do they raise these deer to be released for hunts or what? I would assume this buck was free range but maybe not. Who cares.

GREAT BUCK! If you got the money get after it!


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

so what - if I could afford to spend 20K or whatever I would do it. I'm sure that most of the hunters who visit the King Ranch for a trophy hunt do not worry about paying there mortgage at the first of the month


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Seemorehinie said:


> Who said he paid 20k...I'm lost at the direction of the thread....let's just compliment the deer or move on.


sorry maybe it was not 20,000 but here is a price list right off thier web site.

*White-tailed deer*

Hunt #1
(3 days)

up to a 150 Boone & Crockett Gross Score $5,500.00 flat fee

151 - 170 B&C, $5,500 plus $200.00 per point above the 150 B&C gross score

171 - 180 B&C, $5,500 plus $250.00 per point above the 150 B&C gross score

181 - 199 B&C, $15,000

200+ B&C, $20,000

so i guess he would fall into the 15,000 range. which is still more then i would pay for a white tail. again it is a great deer and again more power to him or anyone who wants to spend the money on a hunt like this.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

That's a heck of a buck!


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

I wish I had an extra 20K laying around that I could spend on a fully guided hunt for a 200 class deer with my bow or rifle. Would rather take it with bow 

That would be a dream come true for me


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm amused at the reaction of what must be some pretty hard core purists when it comes to deer hunting. I mean in every facet of life we do things different, easier, quicker and with more technological advantages. Deer hunting is no exception. Heck everybody on this board must be genetically cloned from Tred Barta from what I read.

Nice deer. I don't care if he spent a bunch of cash to take it. I especially dont care how much the rest of us are willing to pay for one either.


----------



## Porterhouse (Mar 10, 2005)

I do admit, its a Nice Buck. Too bad he was just a product [/QUOTE] 
Right DMAX-

That buck is a *product*....a *product* of good managment which is to say that he is a *product* of good habitat, he's a *product* of letting him walk until he reached that size, he's a *product* of a good culling program, and a *product* of making wildlife a priority on a historic Texas cattle ranch.

That gentleman's ability to hunt on the King Ranch is the *product* of him having the money to do it. Whether this was a package hunt where he paid by the inch or a season lease where he paid by the acre. I hope that I don't live in a society where it is becoming such that folks that have either the good fortune or the fortitude to make a good living or (gasp!) become wealthy have to apologize for it, or hide in shame when they want to spend THEIR money doing the things that they like to do --- whether it be hunting, fishing, or competitive quilting.

I have to say that I have noticed a trend on the hunting board that is disturbing. It's getting to where anytime someone posts a picture of a deer over 160 there is a little sewing circle that wants to chime in to comment on how much the buck costs, or that the whole deal was a fraud because the deer was taken on a high fenced pasture. It's sick, it's disturbing and it must end.

Growing big deer costs money---PERIOD. My fence isn't there to keep my deer in, it's there to keep your deer out. When you spend a lot of time, money and effort to get the habitat right, spend years culling to get the buck/doe ratio just right, and then let the 155 3 and 4 year olds walk so that one day you can hope to see a deer like this THE LAST THING YOU WANT TO HAVE HAPPEN IS FOR DEER TO LEAVE THE NEIGHBORS POOR HABITAT AND COME AND MESS UP YOURS.

Get over it already. Some folks have the means and the drive to own, lease, or package hunt on some of the best habitat in Texas. That habitat costs money, that management costs money....it costs more to hunt these places than it does to hunt others. THIS IS STILL AMERICA, CAPITALISM AND A FREE MARKET ARE THE RULE HERE AND IT WILL MORE THAN LIKELY CONTINUE TO BE THAT WAY UNTIL HILLARY CLINTON OR SOMEONE LIKE HER GETS INTO THE WHITE HOUSE. If you want to hunt there, get out your check book. If you don't then thats fine, but let's stop bashing those that can or want to.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Porterhouse said:


> I do admit, its a Nice Buck. Too bad he was just a product


Right DMAX-

That buck is a *product*....a *product* of good managment which is to say that he is a *product* of good habitat, he's a *product* of letting him walk until he reached that size, he's a *product* of a good culling program, and a *product* of making wildlife a priority on a historic Texas cattle ranch.

That gentleman's ability to hunt on the King Ranch is the *product* of him having the money to do it. Whether this was a package hunt where he paid by the inch or a season lease where he paid by the acre. I hope that I don't live in a society where it is becoming such that folks that have either the good fortune or the fortitude to make a good living or (gasp!) become wealthy have to apologize for it, or hide in shame when they want to spend THEIR money doing the things that they like to do --- whether it be hunting, fishing, or competitive quilting.

I have to say that I have noticed a trend on the hunting board that is disturbing. It's getting to where anytime someone posts a picture of a deer over 160 there is a little sewing circle that wants to chime in to comment on how much the buck costs, or that the whole deal was a fraud because the deer was taken on a high fenced pasture. It's sick, it's disturbing and it must end.

Growing big deer costs money---PERIOD. My fence isn't there to keep my deer in, it's there to keep your deer out. When you spend a lot of time, money and effort to get the habitat right, spend years culling to get the buck/doe ratio just right, and then let the 155 3 and 4 year olds walk so that one day you can hope to see a deer like this THE LAST THING YOU WANT TO HAVE HAPPEN IS FOR DEER TO LEAVE THE NEIGHBORS POOR HABITAT AND COME AND MESS UP YOURS.

Get over it already. Some folks have the means and the drive to own, lease, or package hunt on some of the best habitat in Texas. That habitat costs money, that management costs money....it costs more to hunt these places than it does to hunt others. THIS IS STILL AMERICA, CAPITALISM AND A FREE MARKET ARE THE RULE HERE AND IT WILL MORE THAN LIKELY CONTINUE TO BE THAT WAY UNTIL HILLARY CLINTON OR SOMEONE LIKE HER GETS INTO THE WHITE HOUSE. If you want to hunt there, get out your check book. If you don't then thats fine, but let's stop bashing those that can or want to.[/QUOTE] 
Very well said.....


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

Ha Ha - that ought to take care of it


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ahh deleted my post. Its not worth it.


Let me follow the crowd:



Ohhh wow thats an awesome buck!!! What a skilled hunter


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice buck..

Havn't you people ever been taught, "If you do not have anything nice to say...DONT SAY ANYTHING AT ALL" Come on.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> Nice buck..
> 
> Havn't you people ever been taught, "If you do not have anything nice to say...DONT SAY ANYTHING AT ALL" Come on.


If that were true this country would be ruled like North Korea


----------



## Porterhouse (Mar 10, 2005)

Dmax2500 said:


> Exactly. You may be in it for the money and thats fine. But when some of us come in here and post OUR opinion don't get upset over it.
> 
> There just opinions. No need to get all bent out of shape


Not to worry, I saw your post before you deleted it.

Not hardly. My hunting habit costs me money, so does my fishing habit. But for those that are in it for the money, I applaud them. Better that they make some money on the land through hunting than to sell it to a real estate developer so that it can become track homes and mini-malls.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dmax and others; Opinions vary, that's a fact. The problem is when we hear the same opinions over and over again and it gets to the point of diminishing what the original thread was about. In this case, a phenomenal deer killed on the King Ranch which is over 850,000 acres. The debate over high fence or low fence, management or the lack of it is never going to end just like the argument over what round works best in my rifle versus yours.

It gets tiring, it gets old and it just detracts from a thread about a good deer.

Your opinion counts, but trust me when I say that we are aware of your dislike for high fenced managed ranches and guided hunts and it's really not necessary to continue to remind us of it. 

If you'd like to put up a thread all on your own about how much you hate high fenced ranches, guided hunts, whatever, please do and let the debate go there. Then your opinion won't take away from a legitimate thread about a nice deer.

Thanks,

TH


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> You want it all back? You want to see how it will turn into a **** pile of posts arguing back and forth abdout what is the best way to hunt? here yall go.


well, while i dont agree that my posts where really negative, i would agree this thread is going completely down the wrong road!!!


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

fair enough.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Every year The Hi-Fence bashers are starting to sound like a bunch of Jealous, sour puss Old Blue Hair women at the bingo parlor sittin around pizzin and moaning about their wrinkles....and other things they have NO Control over.....

One more time...Not everyone feels the need to get a "Me Big Hunter Mental Stiffy" by charging down a mountain side bareback on a paint horse useing a home-made long bow to kill a running buffalo...and then skin it with a flint knife...

In half the 36 hunting seasons (all low fence) I have witnessed more slob hunting with no honor at all for the game...Hunters who can't shoot..won't practice..didn't ck scopes..took shots they couldn't make....shot the wrong deer....got drunk and or lazy and let deer rot hanging...etc. etc. etc. etc.........This year 1000s of deer will be crippled...lost or left to die a cruel death by hunters who don't have their chit together....
Work hard ..learn much...hunt well and make sure you are the best at what you do before judging others....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

My wife and I have hunted high fence twice...One Elk...One Red Stag....Both times it was great...The best Hunts of our lives...

If folks don't want to listen to the Mods...Come opening day...I'll just start giving reds to the hard core Hi Fence bashers.... 

This forum has provided more real help and information to Hunters than any other that I know off....

Putting other hunters Down (Legal Harvests) Just to build your own EGO up is getting real old..

Hi Fence hunting (Some Good, Some Bad) is here to stay and there will always be people who are willing to pay the price so get over it....
I'm not into or favor Bow hunting...killing bears or several other things but I won't put anyone down for it and I will praise and support those that do...Its just a personel choice..

For you "Extreme Hard Way I want to earn Mine Hunters"
PLEASE Try and remember....

Its nice to be Important!!! But Its more Important to be Nice.....

chief..


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

I have a solution. Why don't all the 2coolers make a donation and I will take a personal tour of the King Ranch and then come back and tell ya'll if this is a fair hunt and worth it or not, lets see about $100.00 a piece should do it


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

AMEN >>>that has got to be the best post iv seen on this entire board,,, thanks Charlie



chiefcharlie said:


> Every year The Hi-Fence bashers are starting to sound like a bunch of Jealous, sour puss Old Blue Hair women at the bingo parlor sittin around pizzin and moaning about their wrinkles....and other things they have NO Control over.....
> 
> One more time...Not everyone feels the need to get a "Me Big Hunter Mental Stiffy" by charging down a mountain side bareback on a paint horse useing a home-made long bow to kill a running buffalo...and then skin it with a flint knife...
> 
> ...


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

If my earlier post was takin in the wrong way, let me clearify. I am not against anyone for the manner in which they choose to hunt as long as it is legal. I just said I would not pay that much to hunt, which is a personal choice and was not meant in any way to bash any other hunters or their personal choice.

It was just now that reading through this thread again that I realized that my post was with a few that voice a strong opinion against high fence hunts. Well that should be left up to each individual as to how he/she chooses and how much money they are willing to spend.

There really should be no fighting between hunters, as we have enough problems from anti-hunters. We need to stick together and understand if it is a legal means of hunting then we should have nothing bad to say about the other guy. Do it your way and be happy and everything will be good.

Derek


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

i will second this post!



bountyhunter said:


> If my earlier post was takin in the wrong way, let me clearify. I am not against anyone for the manner in which they choose to hunt as long as it is legal. I just said I would not pay that much to hunt, which is a personal choice and was not meant in any way to bash any other hunters or their personal choice.
> 
> It was just now that reading through this thread again that I realized that my post was with a few that voice a strong opinion against high fence hunts. Well that should be left up to each individual as to how he/she chooses and how much money they are willing to spend.
> 
> ...


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Dmax2500 said:


> Because theres no real skill involved to go pay for a deer and kill it. You think that guy spent months studying the ranch, scouting, finding possible points of movement, I seriously doubt it. To hand over 20k and have a guide drive you to a spot where he spots a Buck and to get down and wait is not what I like to call traditional hunting.
> 
> "Exceptional Bow Kill" ? Hardly. For 20K I'm sure I can find a guide who can allow me to kill a buck that big with a Pencil  Then I'd have an exceptional Pencil Kill .
> 
> I do admit, its a Nice Buck. Too bad he was just a product


Some of the comments coming off this thread are rediculous, how do you know how much it cost him? Almost all of the ranch is NOT high fenced, and most of the ranch does not run hunts. The majority is leased out to hunters by pastures, just like any other lease. My family used to lease 10,000 acres on the King, and I assure you, there aren't guides driving you around to shoot tame deer. In 5 years, I never saw a guide, nor a deer of that caliber. It is funny how jealousy turns into redicule so quickly.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

mako said:


> Some of the comments coming off this thread are rediculous, how do you know how much it cost him? Almost all of the ranch is NOT high fenced, and most of the ranch does not run hunts. The majority is leased out to hunters by pastures, just like any other lease. My family used to lease 10,000 acres on the King, and I assure you, there aren't guides driving you around to shoot tame deer. In 5 years, I never saw a guide, nor a deer of that caliber. It is funny how jealousy turns into redicule so quickly.


This was what I was thinking. Some of the comments being made are pure speculation. If you only could see how you come off sounding.


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Nice buck! Who cares where it was shot. I bet the ole man was weezing when he drew back his bow as his knees rattled. I know I would be going into spasms on the ground at the base of a tree. The man MIGHT have purchased a hunt, same as a hiring fishing guide or a waterfowl guided hunt. It seems that everyone here complaining would be complaining that Joe Schmo bought a mansion while he lives in a trailer park or Joe Schmo drives a Mercedes while he still drives a Gremlin. Pure jealousy I tell you. Completley childish behavior. That is my $.02.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Awww, you mean he wasn't there when this guy in the photo shot the deer with his bow and arrow? Well now I wonder just why or how it was so easy, I figured he even took the picture for the dude.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chiefcharlie again.
​


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

The sad part about all this is that this deer is leading the LOW fence Archery division...

http://www.texasgulfcoastdeercompetition.com/LeaderBoard/ShowDetails.asp?year=2006&scid=21

So, this guy goes out and hunts with a BOW on a LOW fence ranch and makes a GREAT kill and gets hammered for it.... unbelievable

Kudos to Terry Hall for his kill, it is truly impressive.


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

idletime said:


> http://www.texasgulfcoastdeercompetition.com/LeaderBoard/ShowDetails.asp?year=2006&scid=21


All entries except one is from the King Ranch. Very Impressive.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*might as well chime in too...*

The King Ranch has been been growing massive low fence deer since before any of us were born (even chief charlie ) They have also been charging large amounts of money for hunting for a long time. That part is no surprise. Do soaring hunting costs concern me and everyone else? Absolutely. Ranchers are going to get whatever people are willing to pay and some have more money to spend than others. Like it or not, thats just business. A friend of mine makes an interesting point about high fence ranches and introducing out of state breed stock into the Texas herd. His theory is that at some point nature will even the score by means of a virus or whatever and a massive die off could happen. Hopefully not in mine or my children's lifetime. We may all have to join "Texas Trophy Scrub Bucks" and still pay $ 20k to shoot one.

By the way, it really is a bad arse 8 pointer.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Well, I just saw this thread and was loading my gun for a Shock and Awe response. But, now that I'm done, I'll just leave you with this...

"Chief and Porthouse said everything I needed to say."


----------



## Cmount (Jun 1, 2005)

F.Y.I. The deer came off a season lease on the coast side. Anyone who has ever hunted the ranch will attest that it is not a shooting gallery. Seeing a good deer is the easy part. Getting a shot at him is the hard part. With a Bow it is a fantastic kill. Hats off to Mr. Hall !


----------



## jferrell1211 (May 18, 2006)

idletime said:


> The sad part about all this is that this deer is leading the LOW fence Archery division...
> 
> http://www.texasgulfcoastdeercompetition.com/LeaderBoard/ShowDetails.asp?year=2006&scid=21


Quite a deer!! Congrats to that fella, and all the others posted at that site.....thanks idletime for that link...mighty impressive....

as for the args posted.....what if that guy paid 20k and crawled all over King Ranch on his belly, thru briars, with no water, for 2 days, stalking the brute, got mosquito ravaged, rattlesnake bit, fell into a bear trap and had to amputate his own leg, still hobbled after the brute and took him down, but not before losing all his carbon arrows, so he had shoot him with one whittled from a mesquite limb, carved on it for 6 hours.....blahblahblah.....

ahh, h-e-double hockey sticks, who give a rats *****....

screw the anti-hunters.....thats right ANTI-HUNTERS---(you have no idea what it took to get that deer...you make a whole SLEW of assumptions...)

glad to see it calmed down a bit though....

myself....I don't care what that fella does....even if it did turn out to be a bottle fed deer.....what goes around comes around....

I find I do alot better when I focus on me and my pursuits, and give a tip of the cap to anyone who even has the gumption to try....

and charlie is right, this is a sweet forum....thanks to everybody who participates....


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks for the link, Idletime.

There is a difference between harvesting and hunting that every one of us must define for ourselves. I will not sit here and tell another man what to decide when I don't know all the factors for HIS decision.

Personally, my "line" is pretty fuzzy, with the "right and wrong" changing to meet the situations. There are some times and places where 3 mojo ducks, full body ducks & hand-painted cork floaters on a flooded corn field is required to get a few ducks where another time I can toss out some empty milk jugs painted black and held in place with a broken branch and shoot a limit.

I know folks with low-fence ranches that over hunt and folks with high-fence ranches that are careful stewards of their enviroment. There are too many variables to make a "black and white" judgement.

On one of my friend's ranches, there is high-fence..., the portion that sits next to some Shoemakers that put half a dozen stands on 50 acres. The majority of the ranch is low-fence, with the neighbors cooporating with each other in management practice and philosophy. Sometimes you gotta protect your own when neighbors don't share the same ideas or ideals.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

jferrell1211 said:


> Quite a deer!! Congrats to that fella, and all the others posted at that site.....thanks idletime for that link...mighty impressive....
> 
> as for the args posted.....what if that guy paid 20k and crawled all over King Ranch on his belly, thru briars, with no water, for 2 days, stalking the brute, got mosquito ravaged, rattlesnake bit, fell into a bear trap and had to amputate his own leg, still hobbled after the brute and took him down, but not before losing all his carbon arrows, so he had shoot him with one whittled from a mesquite limb, carved on it for 6 hours.....blahblahblah.....


well the only responce i have to that is this; if he went through all that he might want to ask for a refund. lol

while it is a nice deer and i really could care less where anyone hunts or what they pay (except me of course being the cheap arse that i am). the issue i see with hunting in texas in general is this; prices are going up and eventually we are all going to have to pay some stupid amount of money (some already are) just for the "privalige" to hunt at all. i have grown up hunting from age 3 and all over the state/country but the prices these big private ranches are what is driving costs up. understand that there is not alot we can do about this it is more of an observation/ oppinion but i see it as the truth. sure the herds are managed better and the quality is better but on the other hand with lower quality come lower prices. i would gladly take a smaller animal just to be able to afford to hunt period.

and for all those people with the "oh your just jellous" take, that is pure BS. everyone is jellous i dont care who you are, unless you are the man in the picture you are jellous. now while we might all be jellous at the quality of the deer i for one am not jellous of any other fact about this hunt. i could care less about how much he really paid or if he got out of a helicoptor and jumpped on the deers back and stabbed it with a butter knife. i make plenty of money, i have a good job (own my own company) i have a beautiful wife and an amazing 3 year old son who means the world to me, so AS FAR AS I AM CONCERNED THE MAN IN THAT PICTURE SHOULD BE JELLOUS OF ME.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

This has been entertaining to read!

Great buck! I will take one just like it please!!!!!! Before I die preferably!!!!


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Before I got to this last page..........I was about to say this:
I have hunted the King and the Kenedy, the coast side and across Hwy.77 .
Some pastures MAY have several hundred yards of high fence (mainly for pushing cattle through traps, gates, ect.
But 90% of both ranches are low fenced. THAT being said....this is one helluva bow kill. That country is hard enough to hunt/kill with a rifle, much less a friggin bow.
Without being redundant of the few that KNOW the area....that's all I have to say!

Congrats to the shooter. He is an incredible whitetail!


----------



## Cmount (Jun 1, 2005)

I would like to add one more comment. "Hunting is a sport that most people on this board enjoy. When an individual starts justifing dollars and cents against returns we would all be better off just paying to kill a monster and move on, But, that is not why I hunt. I enjoy the people and nature therfore I pay to use other peoples land for that propose. Hoping one day to have a green light on animal like this."


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

To all the haters with their negative comments... get a life. I'm tired of all of the neg. stuff we've been seeing lately. Seems like every time a pic of a nice buck is posted, you can rest assured that these two questions will soon follow:

1.) Oooooohhh... I wonder how much that cost?

2.) Or - oooooohhh... was that deer killed in a high fence?

Who _cares_ how much he paid for it, or how high the fence was where it was killed? It's a heck of a buck and we should be congratulatory and move on.

Oh, and Venado Grande, thanks for posting that pic. After the close of the deer season last year, it just seemed like forever before we were going to start seeing recent deer pics again. So I appreciate seeing them and I hope you don't get discouraged and keep posting 'em up.


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Chief, you are the bomb at wording stuff, great job. Great job Mr Terry Hall, sweet deer, I wish he was going on my wall.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

mako said:


> Some of the comments coming off this thread are rediculous, how do you know how much it cost him? Almost all of the ranch is NOT high fenced, and most of the ranch does not run hunts. The majority is leased out to hunters by pastures, just like any other lease. My family used to lease 10,000 acres on the King, and I assure you, there aren't guides driving you around to shoot tame deer. In 5 years, I never saw a guide, nor a deer of that caliber. It is funny how jealousy turns into redicule so quickly.


It's funny but I and a few others who have said they wouldnt pay 20k not once mentioned anything about high fenced hunting. So I'm not sure where the whole High Fence thing came about in this thread.

For being Low Fenced thats an awesome buck. And me speculating a guide drove him around is no different than someone speculating a guide DIDN'T drive him around 

Again sorry if I offended anyone and it is a fine buck. My big mouth can get me into trouble a lot.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Wasnt that guy the COACH of the NOTRE DAME college football team!!! LOU HOLTZ


----------



## YAKUM!!! (May 23, 2006)

Buck of a lifetime....very nice. Personally I would like to hear more about the deer and the hunt that took place. One thing to think about is&#8230;. how true would your draw be if this monster stepped within range&#8230;. and you were the one with your finger about to release an arrow??


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

All Bullsh*t Aside Great Deer! We Definitely Dont Need The Jealousy Remarks Like" I Wonder How Much He Paid"-thats Bs. Were All Sportsman Here-support Each Other. Great Deer!!!!!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Keeep Em Comin-just Ignore The Post From People Who Cant Find The Big Ones!


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

The King Ranch has always had some big deer,but it was never really managed.Now with a game management and feeding programs they are taking some of the greatest whitetails ever.Congrats to the hunters,keep the pictures coming,I enjoy seeing them.


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

Look at it this way. If your proud of your kill then you post it. What does it matter how much, where or any other details. If it is not a canned hunt then it is a trophy just the same. I wish I could hunt in such places. Condemnation should be reserved for killing yearling bucks, fawns or immature deer, not trophies like this.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

saltaholic said:


> Ignore The Post From People Who Cant Find The Big Ones!


 Give me 15-20k and I'll find the big ones 

lol just had to say it LOL..


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

How about this Dmax... you get $20K to go to the same pasture this guy was on and the normal 3 day hunt package... if you do not kill a buck of equal or greater score (with a bow) then you pay the $20k back plus $5k for running your mouth about how great a hunter you are? And do it opening weekend this year.... you wanna make a deal like that?


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't even own a bow lol


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Dmax2500 said:


> I don't even own a bow lol










neither do I


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

lol


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

I worked for an outfitter on the King Ranch just out of college and I can tell you first hand that to kill a deer like that all you had to do was pay for it. You didn't have to hunt them, just shoot the one you wanted. Now that being said, I don't have a problem with that. If someone wants to spend 20K on a deer, and can afford it, go for it. I doubt I would do it even if I had the money but that's just me. Rather than scorn the man who shot the deer, we should give credit to the beautiful buck and go look for our own!


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

rcw said:


> I worked for an outfitter on the King Ranch just out of college and I can tell you first hand that to kill a deer like that all you had to do was pay for it. You didn't have to hunt them, just shoot the one you wanted.


 I knew it!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Dmax2500 said:


> Because theres no real skill involved to go pay for a deer and kill it. You think that guy spent months studying the ranch, scouting, finding possible points of movement, I seriously doubt it. To hand over 20k and have a guide drive you to a spot where he spots a Buck and to get down and wait is not what I like to call traditional hunting.
> 
> "Exceptional Bow Kill" ? Hardly. For 20K I'm sure I can find a guide who can allow me to kill a buck that big with a Pencil  Then I'd have an exceptional Pencil Kill .
> 
> I do admit, its a Nice Buck. Too bad he was just a product


It was your ignorant and disrespectful post that sent this thread south...
You have gone full circle and now your back to take a jab or 2 and maybe stir the pot again...???

......You want to let it go.... Please? or face a red dot....This is my last say on this thread.....

chief


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

rcw said:


> I worked for an outfitter on the King Ranch just out of college and I can tell you first hand that to kill a deer like that all you had to do was pay for it. You didn't have to hunt them, just shoot the one you wanted. Now that being said, I don't have a problem with that. If someone wants to spend 20K on a deer, and can afford it, go for it. I doubt I would do it even if I had the money but that's just me. Rather than scorn the man who shot the deer, we should give credit to the beautiful buck and go look for our own!


That may be the case on some of the pastures that are guide hunted. However, I thought it had already been determined, that was not the case with this deer. As I understand it, this deer was killed on one of the season leases. And if that is, in fact the truth, this deer was hunted like any of us would. Not a ride out in the pasture and shoot one. Also, keep in mind guys, this was a bow kill. Not a rifle. That makes things a whole lot harder, even on a well managed ranch.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*red dots*

I got a red dot from Swampus for posting something I read in a magazine. Just because I disagree or don't understand doesn't give me the right to threaten to do the same to him. Thats not called for anymore than what everyone is upset about on this thread. We all come here for the same reason. To BS about hunting. I think the price of hunting is pretty a important subject that pertains to all of us. I know there are people on this board that hunt high fence and maybe that has something to do with everyone responding so emotionally, I just don't see why its a problem to want to know what people are paying and what is responsible for driving our hunting costs up.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

oooh - you got a red dot....BFD

grow up and deal with it

it only means that someone didn't agree with what you posted.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*at least we agree on that...*

n/m


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

A cool response to this thread would be something like this. WOW, SWEET DEER, I WOULD LOVE TO BE ABLE TO HARVEST A DEER LIKE THAT SOMEDAY. I WONDER WHAT IT WOULD COST ME TO DO THAT? Unfortunatley some people have to criticize when they are either jealous or disagree. I think it is all in the way we respond. Just be happy for the guy for shooting the deer and also for being financially able to do it. Be happy for people.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> That may be the case on some of the pastures that are guide hunted. However, I thought it had already been determined, that was not the case with this deer. As I understand it, this deer was killed on one of the season leases. And if that is, in fact the truth, this deer was hunted like any of us would. Not a ride out in the pasture and shoot one. Also, keep in mind guys, this was a bow kill. Not a rifle. That makes things a whole lot harder, even on a well managed ranch.


Exactly, from what has been determined, it was on a seasonal lease. The deer on the pasture leases are as wild as anywhere in the state. That being said, those that have a problem with others paying 20k on a hunt, need to either give it a rest, or get a better job so you can afford it and quit *****ing. I have grown up hunting free range, low fence, and have never paid to go on a whitetail hunt. I personally would not pay $5K for a deer, but to each his own. That is one hell of a buck, especially with a bow.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

you know everyone keeps talking about negativity and all this, well i personally dont see as much negativity towards the man and his deer as there is by the people claiming the rest of us (you know the ones that dont want to pay that much to hunt a white tailed deer) are being negative. 
there are alot of people who say they would not spend that money and i dont see how that is negative, i dont think anyone has said anything along the lines of the f-ing jack%&$ should have never shot that deer because he had to pay some stupid amount of money. so many people have miscontrued " I WOULD NOT WANT TO PAY $20,000 FOR THAT DEER" for jellousy. well i for one am not jellous, i have the money to go do it if i really wanted to but i would rather spend my money on something else, so does that make me jellous? 

if the man wants to spend his money then that is his choice and that is fine with me, but dont say i am jellous of him because i dont want to follow him and never would. now if i got the chance the take a nice deer like that well then great but not at a premium like what the animal would cost to do it where he hunted. so i guess i will not get that chance. i think i will be able to live with that.

who knows maybe the man is a lonely old man who has no family and all he has is his moeny and that would make for a real lonely life. i could not imagine having noone to share my life with and there for i have nothing better to do with my time/money then to go hunt an animal for 100x what it may be worth elsewhere. i dont feel jellous.

(ok so who is sending me my red dot?)


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well said Ranger John. Theres more negativity torwards the ones who don't agree with paying so much for a harvest than there are people criticizing the price he paid for a harvest. I find that hilarious, ironic, hypocritical all at the same time. 

But I guess its like any other forum. The majority will always criticize, threaten and look down on the minorities of the forum or those who don't go with the flow. Both parties are at fault. So I don't agree with paying so much for a deer, BFD! Don't bash my opinion. How is praising ones kill different than someone Not Praising ones kill. We can't all be butt kissers here and followers. It's perfectly normal to have differences in opinions. That what makes this forum fun. 

With that said, I'm done in this thread.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Well, right off the bat we had this show up. And we figured next was high fence ranting coming, thank goodness the contest said low fence... the writing was on the wall where this post was headed so those that feel the **** is getting old spoke up and thats why you are here today on this end of the post... 


Dmax2500 said:


> To hand over 20k and have a guide drive you to a spot where he spots a Buck and to get down and wait is not what I like to call traditional hunting.





Dmax2500 said:


> "Exceptional Bow Kill" ? Hardly. For 20K I'm sure I can find a guide who can allow me to kill a buck that big with a Pencil  Then I'd have an exceptional Pencil Kill .





Dmax2500 said:


> I do admit, its a Nice Buck. Too bad he was just a product


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

See. I didnt say anything bad


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Dmax2500 said:


> See. I didnt say anything bad


Well let us know what traditional hunting is so we can figure out who is included and who is not... I'm kind of wondering about that personally, if I fit in or not. LMAO


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

You know, I think a lot of people are painting with a pretty broad brush here. And, others are feeling like they are being caught with that stroke. The fact is, I would not pay $20K, to shoot that buck or any other. Yet, I don't feel like I'm being included in the negative or jealous posters group. Why do some of you feel like your on the other side of this. Look inward.

And, for the record, nobody knows what this guy paid for his deer lease.

I believe the problem is, every time a deer like this is posted, somebody jumps out there and assumes the guy went shopping for a deer and just opened his wallet and wrote a check. Wallah!!! Contest winner!! Also, there seems to be folks insinuating that the aforementioned hunter, is not a "normal" or "traditional" hunter, and that is hunting skillset is diminished in direct relation to the size of his pocketbook. And, the old high fence/low fence debate usually rears it's ugly head somewhere to.

I'm as frustrated as any of you, over the skyrocketing costs of deer hunting. I have killed some pretty fair deer, and am, currently, not willing to pay market price for a lease that will give me a reasonable chance at something larger than I already have on my wall. I'm just not that mad at them. So, I don't have a deer lease right now. But, I ain't bitter about it and I'm not jealous in the least bit. 

If you want to be frustrated that you can't afford to hunt some of these ranches, or frustrated that you are not willing to pay the price to play, fine. Just don't belittle the guy that chooses to spend his entertainment dollar diffferently than you do. The guy in that pic might think that it's ridiculous to pay $20K - $50K for a bay boat, or $4K for a big screen TV, or waste money on a cruise. The fact is, it's a personal choice. And if all you idiots would quit taking your kids on vacation to Disney World, they wouldn't be packed every weekend and would have to lower their prices. Sure would save some me some of my entertainment dollars.

Palerider OUT!


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

My idea of traditional hunting is going to a good ol' low fenced ranch early in the summer to start the long working process of clearing up the land to get ready for hunting. This includes, fixing up blinds, clearing some brush, getting the roads fit for vehicle passage, do some track scouting also making sure all feeders are operational and in working order. Then comes deer season you go out early morning not knowing what to expect or what you will see. You may get something you may not. Thats what makes it exciting. Not knowing what to expect. 

What I don't like about paying those huge $$$$ for hunts is the fact that its almost a guarantee. That IMO, again noticed I said IMO is not fun traditional huntings. Thats SHOPPING.

I think people just took mine and others comments just way too seriously and blew things out of proportion.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Just so everyone knows if you let your decent 2.5-3.5 buck grow another two to four years they will be impressive as well. This goes to all folks who hunt deer. The problem is one ranch will manage the next will harvest anything. It is within the laws and nothing against it. But if you let them live 5 - 7 yrs they will get big. King/Kennedy are huge ranches and there are many monsters much larger than this one that have never been seen or if they have been it been via helicopter surveying cattle. I know as I have seen two that easliy score 20-30 points higher. That is a great buck taken by Bow and wuld be great if taken by rifle as well. Congrats to the hunter!!!!


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Dmax2500 said:


> My idea of traditional hunting is going to a good ol' low fenced ranch early in the summer to start the long working process of clearing up the land to get ready for hunting. This includes, fixing up blinds, clearing some brush, getting the roads fit for vehicle passage, do some track scouting also making sure all feeders are operational and in working order. Then comes deer season you go out early morning not knowing what to expect or what you will see. You may get something you may not. Thats what makes it exciting. Not knowing what to expect.
> 
> What I don't like about paying those huge $$$$ for hunts is the fact that its almost a guarantee. That IMO, again noticed I said IMO is not fun traditional huntings. Thats SHOPPING.
> 
> I think people just took mine and others comments just way too seriously and blew things out of proportion.


No offense...but I really don't get you.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Dmax, that is good for you.. obviously you are not CEO of a multi national corporation that only has 3 days out of the fall to hunt due to concentrating on multi-billion dollar sales of tickle deer dolls before Chrtistmas....

or a busy family man with a working wife and no babysitter who has to take 5 kids to football, dance, music, baseball, and whatever have you things during that summer of preparing the lease and then keep the family rolling together through Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays with a vacation in between, allowing a week to get outside and go hunting as a reward...

anyways, everyone does not walk in your shoes..

I am guessing this thread has had enough.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Dmax, that is good for you.. obviously you are not CEO of a multi national corporation that only has 3 days out of the fall to hunt due to concentrating on multi-billion dollar sales of tickle deer dolls before Chrtistmas....
> 
> or a busy family man with a working wife and no babysitter who has to take 5 kids to football, dance, music, baseball, and whatever have you things during that summer of preparing the lease and then keep the family rolling together through Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays with a vacation in between, allowing a week to get outside and go hunting as a reward...
> 
> ...


 Exactly and thats fine. Thats your opinion and I have mine. So I don't see what the problem is here then


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Dmax2500 said:


> My idea of traditional hunting is going to a good ol' low fenced ranch early in the summer to start the long working process of clearing up the land to get ready for hunting. This includes, fixing up blinds, clearing some brush, getting the roads fit for vehicle passage, do some track scouting also making sure all feeders are operational and in working order. Then comes deer season you go out early morning not knowing what to expect or what you will see. You may get something you may not. Thats what makes it exciting. Not knowing what to expect.
> 
> What I don't like about paying those huge $$$$ for hunts is the fact that its almost a guarantee. That IMO, again noticed I said IMO is not fun traditional huntings. Thats SHOPPING.
> 
> I think people just took mine and others comments just way too seriously and blew things out of proportion.


So, If you own your own retail business and can't get away several weekends during the summer to work/scout on your own ranch. And can't get the time to hunt 5-10 weekends a year, then your not a traditional/normal hunter? Some folks earn a lot of money because they work their arse off and don't have a lot of time. They have to pay to hunt packages hunts. Are you suggesting that their hunting skillset is not as good as yours?

As for the "shopping", I've guided several whitetail hunts (it's not my business) on relatively high dollar hunts where we hunted hard for 4 days on a great ranch and came away with a mature 8 pt in the 120's. It ain't always all it's cracked up to be. Trust me.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Dmax2500 said:


> With that said, I'm done in this thread.


Thought you were done???


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Don't mean to change the subject--but doesn't that hunter look alot like Joe Gibbs?


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Seemorehinie said:


> No offense...but I really don't get you.


I don't know but Dmax sounds a lot like Ruben Zamora.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

El Cazador said:


> I don't know but Dmax sounds a lot like Ruben Zamora.


Sure does.

Wasn't he Chief's buddy?? :rotfl:
.
.
.

..
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...
.
.

I apologize for that weak attempt at humor in an effort to lighten this thread.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Sure does.
> 
> Wasn't he Chief's buddy?? :rotfl:
> .
> ...


LMAO


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Dmax2500 said:


> Exactly and thats fine. Thats your opinion and I have mine. So I don't see what the problem is here then


The problem is your opinion. If you don't have anything positive to say then say nothing at all. Good luck on the upcoming season.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

wow, what a deer ...wonder what the bow costs....nice...lol


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks El Caz!!!! Good Catch!!!!! I gotta re-load some more greenies to give out...The put-down arrogant opinions need to go away....maybe a Red will help those who keep coming back....I said Please, so we will see...

chief


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

too rich for my poor blood but dam nice deer


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Good For Mr. Hall Any Deer With A Bow Is A Trophy You Cann't Eat 'em Horns Anyway......super Deer !!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

ccrocker1313 said:


> ........ Any Deer With A Bow Is A Trophy .........!!!!


*Amen brother!!*

(Assuming, of course, the deer was not drugged and in a 20 acre pen)


----------



## Mr Mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

Actually I never understood how this tread blew up, the King is a low fence ranch. 

But anyway, why all the fuss about people having a difference of opinions, that's what makes this board so interesting. If everyone agreed it would be boring. Too many people on this board are just a little to sensitive. Just cause someone believes it something different than you. 

I like reading the different opinions. I'll be the first to admit I am not always right, I just know what I believe. Just cause I believe it, doesn't make it right though.

I do hold the title to having posted, "the worst post ever in internet history" according to IJ, for saying something about a deer killed off a scientific breeders ranch. I will defend my title until I am dethroned.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Don't worry Mudbug...I suspect you throne is safe. :rotfl: :slimer:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

It's all gooood.


----------



## Porterhouse (Mar 10, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Don't worry Mudbug...I suspect you throne is safe. :rotfl: :slimer:


Agreed, unless and until Tooter finds this board and somehow makes it past the screeners. Ha! Ha!

Just ribbin' ya MudBug, I harbor no ill will or sore feelings, hope you don't either.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

I heard he was supposed to shoot a cull buck instead


----------



## Mr Mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

Porterhouse said:


> Agreed, unless and until Tooter finds this board and somehow makes it past the screeners. Ha! Ha!
> 
> Just ribbin' ya MudBug, I harbor no ill will or sore feelings, hope you don't either.


I'm cool, it's what actually makes it fun. I thought I was gonna puke when I was readin the luv in yall were havin. Just had to set it straight, all this nicenest was gettin weird................................& who the heck is tooter?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW nice buck.. Hell if i had 20k i would ask where do i sign up? Its only money.. they print more of it every day and some people get ahold of it alot easier then others.. I hope i never get 20k to blow cause i will in a heart beat


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

Jfreeman said:


> Here we go again. Who cares how much he paid for it, if he can afford it more power to him. It's an exceptional bow kill. I'm tired of hearing comments like ''I wonder how much he paid for that" or "It was shot inside of a high fence".


I agree wih Jfreeman on that. I am tired of hearing the smae things. So what if he did hunt behind a high fence or paid a bunch of money for it. If I saw a guy pull up with a deer like that or any size of a deer, I would shake his hand and say "Congratulations that is a great deer." They deserve to be acknowledged by us fellow hunters.


----------



## mommas worry (Nov 11, 2005)

Mr. Hall is the President/CEO of Superior Energy Svcs. He leases +/- 50,000 acres on the King Ranch known as the Tio Moya Pasture. He has had this for about 4 yrs. and has put $1-1.5mm/yr. into this lease. I don't think that anyone has the right to bad mouth him or his efforts to turn a property around from a commercial operation to one that most people could only dream about. He is doing his best to upgrade a very poor herd into a trophy tract of land and his efforts are paying off. I can assure you that he just didn't ride around and spot this buck and step out of a Jeep and shoot this thing. He worked hard for this trophy so quit all of your belly aching and get back to work.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

They sure built a nice lodge on the Tio Moya; spent a fortune down there.

TH


----------



## Mr Mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

1.5 million as in dollars, man and I thought I paid to much. WOW!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

mommas worry said:


> Mr. Hall is the President/CEO of Superior Energy Svcs. He leases +/- 50,000 acres on the King Ranch known as the Tio Moya Pasture. *He has had this for about 4 yrs. and has put $1-1.5mm/yr. into this lease*.


Holy chit.. Wow! More power to them. I'm not sure if I'll ever know what it must feel like to spend 1.5 mil on a lease (or a total of 6mil in 4 years).  Very interesting. Thanks for the info, MW.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

mommas worry said:


> Mr. Hall is the President/CEO of Superior Energy Svcs. He leases +/- 50,000 acres on the King Ranch known as the Tio Moya Pasture. He has had this for about 4 yrs. and has put $1-1.5mm/yr. into this lease. I don't think that anyone has the right to bad mouth him or his efforts to turn a property around from a commercial operation to one that most people could only dream about. He is doing his best to upgrade a very poor herd into a trophy tract of land and his efforts are paying off. I can assure you that he just didn't ride around and spot this buck and step out of a Jeep and shoot this thing. He worked hard for this trophy so quit all of your belly aching and get back to work.


well 2 things strike me as odd with this, 1st how can you say there is a "bad herd" on the KING RANCH when everyone on this board who has "worked/hunted there" say just the opposite, and 2nd it was already to much money at 15,000 now it is 1.5 million a year. granted he is trying to make it a nice place but again it is the king ranch it is already a nice place.

and for the record that is a pretty nice deer. and no I AM NOT JELLOUS so there HA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

if that scraggly looking goat was all I got for 6 mill 

NEVER MIND


----------



## Mr Mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

neckdeep said:


> if that scraggly looking goat was all I got for 6 mill
> 
> NEVER MIND


I hope some amenities were involved too!


----------

